# A really dumb TRT question



## Texasgator2021 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have been taking TRT since Nov 2020. My clinic sends it to me in the mail, I home inject, and I see the doctor every 5 months to do bloodwork etc.. 1ML test cyp weekly on Tuesday. Due to my blood work in Jan he lowered the dose to .9 ML. and had me take an Anastrazole. I asked for additional anastrazole in March, and the clinic sent me extra TRT along with it. 

Since I had 4 bottles, I decided to do 1ML injection on Tuesday and 1ML injection on Friday for about 4 weeks. It feels really good. I feel really evenly and balanced. Like I have lots energy every day of the week. Before when i did just 1 injection weekly on Tuesday, I would feel lower levels of energy on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. 

My dumb question is how should I talk to my doctor about this? Is the boast of energy more due to having two doses per week? Have you ever heard of a doctor prescribing that much? Could he get pissed and fire me as a patient? Will it show up as unusually high levels of test when I get screened in May? Thanks.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2021)

No, he won't prescribe you that much. You are doing a CYCLE now, not TRT. The doctor isn't a drug dealer. You're feeling really good because you're on more than a physiological dose. 

They know what they sent you, and you might've just gotten an advance, and when you run out you might be screwed. I don't know this for certain, but you might've screwed yourself. 

And it will show up on bloodwork, unless you stop well in advance of said bloodwork.

It's ok for you to split your NORMAL rx dose into 2 weekly injections however, so do 0.5 ml on Tuesday and Friday/Saturday. That could even you out.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 2, 2021)

Even the most liberal clinics wont give you 400 mg/week. And if you need adex on 200mg/week, youll really need it at 400.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 2, 2021)

yeah that was really dumb. 

FWIW I found that switching to sub-q gave me the same level feeling that pinning half dose twice a week IM did.


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks Guys. My follow up is in May, so I hope my levels even out by then. I think I will just split my normal medical dose. Thanks all.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 2, 2021)

Several recent studies have actually shown that subcutaneous testosterone results in higher plasma levels AND lower estrogen. I cant say I feel it any differently but I trust the science so thats the way Ive been going.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Several recent studies have actually shown that subcutaneous testosterone results in higher plasma levels AND lower estrogen. I cant say I feel it any differently but I trust the science so thats the way Ive been going.



I've tried it, and had bloods drawn. Everyone was similar, nothing that stood out. Just my personal experience.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've tried it, and had bloods drawn. Everyone was similar, nothing that stood out. Just my personal experience.




Well then at the very least youre not scarring your muscles up I guess.


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Apr 2, 2021)

Just FYI- the adex messed me up. It made my joints hurt in the elbows and knees. I talked to my doctor and stopped taking it. it two about 2 weeks for me to feel fine.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2021)

Texasgator2021 said:


> Just FYI- the adex messed me up. It made my joints hurt in the elbows and knees. I talked to my doctor and stopped taking it. it two about 2 weeks for me to feel fine.



Yeah, Adex messed me up too. My clinic had me taking it, even though I didn't need it. Elbows felt like glass.

What was your Estradiol(E2) level on your labs before taking the Adex?


----------



## Texasgator2021 (Apr 2, 2021)

49.5 which was in the high range. My test was at 1164.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2021)

Texasgator2021 said:


> 49.5 which was in the high range. My test was at 1164.



The E2 will come down with the lower Test amount that your prescribed now. Testosterone metabolizes into estrogen and dht, so higher Test usually means higher estradiol.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

Split your dose. ~1100ng/dL is expected 3-4 days after injection of you're pinning 200mg. Your pin day you're most likely around 500ng/dL. Splitting your dose will lower your peak and raise your valley. 

This is going to reduce your aromatization sides by reducing your peak t levels possibly even removing the need for an AI, and relieve your perceived low t symptoms between pins. You'll also never see them talking about lowering your dose again.


----------

